# Chupacabra Found?



## kyektulu (Sep 3, 2005)

*The Chupacabra (also known as a goat sucker) is an animal yet uncataloged by science and is said to be activly killing animals in places like Pauto Rico and Mexico. The creatures got its name after its first reported sighting and killing of two goats, they had puncture wounds in thier necks and blood drained, allegedly.
According to an unexplained magazine there have been more than 2000 reported sightings of this creature in Mexico alone.
The chupacabra has been described in various ways some witness' say it is a small half-alien half-dinosaur tailless vampire with quills running down its back, others have seen a panther like creature with a long snake like toungue and glowing eyes. Some still have seen a hopping animal that leaves a trail of sulphur behind, cryptozoologists claim it may be a kind of unknown dinosaur which has survived untill modern day. 
However on August 31st in Texas USA two chicken farmers shot and wounded a creature which could be the infamous chupacabra!
I will leave a link to the story:

http://www.earthfiles.com/news/news.cfm?ID=970&category=Enviroment



 *


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 4, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> ...a small half-alien half-dinosaur tailless vampire with quills running down its back...


...modern mythology at its best.


----------



## lazygun (Sep 4, 2005)

The picture reminds me of a _Mugwump_?.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 4, 2005)

Those are actually interesting pics - it would be interesting if there is an actual layer of validity underneath the general exaggerated hysteria.


----------



## ommigosh (Sep 28, 2005)

Has any more information emerged yet on the creatures in the photos?  Someone must surely know what they are?


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 2, 2005)

*I am keeping a look out for the latest info but cannot find any up dates yet sorry! 
*


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (Jul 10, 2006)

lazygun said:
			
		

> The picture reminds me of a _Mugwump_?.


 
I never thought of that before.  

But seriously, El Chupa is my favorite cryptid. I strongly suspect it is a real creature...of sorts. The problem is, the method of killing doesn't fit known animals.

Of course, uneducated farmers, terrified by unexplained occurrences, might very well misinterpret sightings as some kind of unearthly being from local legend...like a vampire bat demon.

And yes, there are many photos circulating of dead dogs and jaguars, and some outright fakery.

But despite this, there are cases in which it's pretty clear that SOMETHING unidentified by science is roaming the jungle, and killing livestock.

Puncture wounds, mucous around the wounds, the odd foot print...it all indicates some sort of flesh-and-blood creature.


----------



## Enadil Moonweaver (Oct 28, 2006)

Not really as footprints can be faked. I heard of the mugwump before but can someone refresh my memory on what it is?


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow... I had never heard of this before. That is very interesting.


----------

